# Orchestrating Pathetique, need some help



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

I know it has been a long time since I posted about this but I'm starting it again because I wasn't satisfied with my previous orchestration of it.

Just in case you don't already know from the title, I am referring to the very well known Piano Sonata no. 8 in C minor by Beethoven. I plan to go from the very chordal nature of the piano to individual lines in a symphony orchestra. Out of all the 30 or so sonatas that Beethoven composed, this one sounds very orchestral in its nature, even as just a piano solo. One thing that should make things easier is that there are 3-4 bass lines and 3-4 melody lines in the grave sections. However, this actually causes some difficulty in deciding which instrument gets which line. I know that until the bass chords in the right hand show up, I don't want the brass to be playing. Here is what I see in each part of the Grave section as far as the orchestration:









As you can see, I separated it into 4 sections. The blue section which is bars 1-4 is where I don't want the brass to be playing. The red section which is bars 5-7 is where I want there to be call and response between the low brass and the low woodwinds so that the low woodwinds can be freed up for the bass chords in the right hand part. The green section which is bars 7-9 is where I want a buildup to apotheosis in full orchestra. I mean, it makes sense given that a creschendo is happening there. The purple section which is bar 10 is where I want the texture to diminish from full orchestra. It is also where I can see a woodwind cascade happening from the flute down to the oboe, clarinet, and possibly bassoon.

I was wondering if you could help me orchestrate this Grave section. Once I get to the Allegro, it should be easier.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey! I actually orchestrated this same sonata (just the first movement though), and though the result wasn't very good, I learned a lot from it. I suggest instead of asking for help, you sit and try to find creative ways to solve your problems. There's hundreds of ways to orchestrate any given fragment, and everyone is as good as the other one, depending on the context. Good luck


----------

